

Cloud-based Microsoft Excel? - WebtestingIO

webtesting.io is cloud-friendly, and is one the first automated testing solutions to fully integrate Microsoft Excel with the power of cloud. QA teams may share their Excel-based test data in real-time automatically.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.webtesting.io
======
Beached
Google Docs, Office Online?

~~~
tosseraccount
The link is just some videos showing using excel to access urls and produce
output in cells.

I'm not real sure how "cloud" fits in.

~~~
WebtestingIO
Yes, the video shows the test execution part, and not a clear understanding of
the cloud integration. Sorry for the confusion. That said, the cloud comes
into play when the automated tests are ran successfully, and the results are
sent to a Web server to capture, and share the test results with the team. The
test summaries are also updated and shared with other team members. I hope
this helps. New videos will do a better job with highlighting the cloud
integration.

~~~
tosseraccount
The headline implies a "cloud" based spreadsheet.

~~~
WebtestingIO
Good point, and brings up an interesting question. How does one properly
articulate "Desktop Microsoft Excel with integrated online data storage?"

